# نقل الكهرباء بالاسلكى بدون كابلات ولا ابراج



## مهندس مصرى (25 فبراير 2005)

انا مهندس كهرباء بس عندى طموح خطير ويمكن يكون حلم ودايما ننعرف ان الاحلام ممكن تتحقق ممع الزمن والعلم والتطور 
انا ديما من اعدادى هندسه وانا احلم ان الكهرباء او الطاقه الكهربيه يمكن تحويلها الى ويف موجات لاسلكيه و ارسالها واعادة استقبالها مره اخرى كموجات الراديوه والتليفزيون كنظام الاشاره المحمله على موجه معينه ده طبعا اول ما تقراه هتقول ايه الخيال ده ده كلام ملوش اثر بس ممكن لو فكرت معايا وحاولنا 
دعابه  
بكده يعنى هنلغى الكابلات والابراج ونوصل للقر كهرباء ونعمل محطة كهرباء على متن طياره كل كام كيلوا علشان نوصلها للمريخ ونور العالم بالاسلكى بس فى مشكله 
 لو طائره او طائر عبر مجال الموجات هل هيتصعق والا لالا ده سؤال يستاهل التفكير  
اخوكم مهندس مصرى 
للتواصل 
***************************
**************************

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات
راجع شروط التسجيل في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

المشرف​


----------



## adam555 (26 فبراير 2005)

You know, this is not impossible, you can do so, but it needs way more advance reserch. I am talking for real. You know that every particle has has energy, and light also has energy. The light consist of photons that hold power within them. Photons could be considered particles in a way and could be wave energy in another way. I think your Idea is interesting since light holds energy, why not electromagnetic waves to hold electric energy.


----------



## Mini Engineer (26 فبراير 2005)

Good idea, actually i am thinking to do that for my final year project in the university, so please if you have any documents or any good resource for that can you tell me about it

i want to reach to status where you can charge your phone by wireless adapter 



regards


----------



## network (27 فبراير 2005)

I like this idea if you can explain more about it , also if you have any documents about it can you put it
Thanks


----------



## shamscom (3 مارس 2005)

*احلام اليوم حقائق الغد*



مهندس مصرى قال:


> انا مهندس كهرباء بس عندى طموح خطير ويمكن يكون حلم ودايما ننعرف ان الاحلام ممكن تتحقق ممع الزمن والعلم والتطور
> انا ديما من اعدادى هندسه وانا احلم ان الكهرباء او الطاقه الكهربيه يمكن تحويلها الى ويف موجات لاسلكيه و ارسالها واعادة استقبالها مره اخرى كموجات الراديوه والتليفزيون كنظام الاشاره المحمله على موجه معينه ده طبعا اول ما تقراه هتقول ايه الخيال ده ده كلام ملوش اثر بس ممكن لو فكرت معايا وحاولنا
> دعابه
> بكده يعنى هنلغى الكابلات والابراج ونوصل للقر كهرباء ونعمل محطة كهرباء على متن طياره كل كام كيلوا علشان نوصلها للمريخ ونور العالم بالاسلكى بس فى مشكله
> ...


----------



## sevin (6 مارس 2005)

طموح جميل قد تكون فكره بسيطه تولد المعجزه لما لا ......


----------



## MZN (9 مارس 2005)

فكرة حلوة طبعا .. 

انا سمعت انو في واحد عندنا بسوريا وتحديدا بدمشق .. قد اخترع طريقة لشحن البطاريات لاسلكيا .. عن طريق التحريض المغناطيسي ..

انا مالي متأكد لكن العديد من أصدقائي من هندسة الكهربا أكدو لي ذلك ..

اما الأخ اللي عمبيقول <<
charge your phone by wireless adapter
>>

فأنا سمعت عن هالمشروع من زمان وأظن هو منتج استهلاكي الآن ..

لمزيد من الفائدة او المعلومات ممكن تراسلوني على 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة


----------



## م. محمد صلاح (9 مارس 2005)

*فكرة جيدة*

ان نقل التيار الكهربائي باللاسلكي هي من التجارب التي اهتم يها عدد من العلماء في الاتحاد السوفييتي سابقا وهذه الفكرة ليست من الاشياء المستحيلة بل يوجد اسس ونظريات علمية يمكن الاعتماد عليها في عملية البحث وكما يتم نقل الطاقة المنخفضة والتي تحمل على ترددات عالية كما في الموجات الخاصة بالراديو والتلفزيون فاننا يمكننا اعتماد فكرة تحميل الطاقة للموجات الكهرومغناطيسية بترددات معينة وبطول موجة يتم تحديده بما يتناسب مع الطاقة المنقولة والمسافة بين المرسل والمستقبل .


----------



## مهندس مصرى (10 مارس 2005)

*الكهرباء بالاسلكي*

 كلامكم جيد جدا ولكن انا بتكلم عن power مش موجات مغناطيسيه انا عاوز نقول ان فى محطة نقل هوائي طاقة كم ميجا وات او على الاقل يكون فى تقنيه لتوصيل الكهرباء دون مفاقيد
هل ممكن يفعل نظام يلغى نظام التيار المتردد ده ونلغى كل الاجهزه الكهربائيه الحاله وتكون لها محول او تيار بطريقه اخرى البيت عليه انتنه او هوائى الامر جد خطير ويستاهل البحث العلمى 
انا هعرض لكم معلومات عنه قريبا لانها بعدها لم تكتمل
احنا كلنا نعرف ان موجه الراديوا او التليفزيون بتكون الاشاره مضاف ايها موجه power وتسمى الموجه الحامله للاشاره بس ده مينفعشى فى الموضوع بتاعنا الا اذا كان عندكم راى تتانى
مشكورين على المرور 
وننتظر المشاركات


----------



## مهاجر (10 مارس 2005)

*مشاركة للتشجيع و شحذ الهمة.....*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني أشارككم إعجابي ... على الرغم من جهلي بالهندسة الكهربائية...  

والموضوع بالفعل يستحق النقاش 

استعينوا بالله وإن شاء الله ستكون بداية بحث علمي يولد في هذا الملتقى....  

بالتوفيق للجميع...


----------



## ainawy39 (14 مارس 2005)

please my friends if any one has any trusted informations about this subject publish it so that we can read it and discuss it 
about the subject of trasnsmitting power wirelessly it's possible if we can use ahigh frequency wave with small wave length but if we continue raising the frerquency we will enter the range of frequencies similar to beta and gamma frequencies which it's an extremly high dangerous for living creaters

and also we have to think about the high electrical resistance for the air    :eek​:


----------



## مستر محرك (15 مارس 2005)

*نقل الطاق لاسلكيا حاصل بالفعل من 30 عاما تقريبا*

 عزيزي الغالي نقل الطاقة او البور لا سلكيا قد بحث من السبعينات تقريبا يعني من ثلا ثين عاما تقريبا  
وكان سبب البحث هو لعملية توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس
طبعا النهار طويل لاكن هم ارادو ان لاتغيب الشمس عن الخلايا الشمسية ابدا.
ففكررو بعمل مركبات فضائية تكون برا الغلاف الجوي وتكون تدور حول الارض تلاحق الشمس لكي تستفيد من اشعة الشمس على مدار 24 ساعة ويكون نقل الطاقة المنتجة عن طريق محولات تردد تقوم برفع تردد الطاقة الى تردد عالي جدا بحيث ينتقل عبر الجو او بدون اسلاك وهذا ممكن 
ولاكن ضهرت هناك مشاكل جمة وكثيرة من رفع التردد 
وهي 
التردد العالي+ الطاقة في الجو يقضي على جميع الترددات في الجو 
ويعني هذا انة لايمكن لئي اتصال لا سلكي كان غيرة باالانقال عبر الجو
يعني لا أتصلات ولا بث تلفزيوني ولا محطات فضائية ولا خلافة من من تعتمد على التردد في النقل
وهذة الطريقة للنقل مستخدمة في الحياة العملية بشكل محدود جدا مثل
عافانا الله واياكم من الامراض هناك اشخاص يركب لهم قلب صناعي ريثما يجدون متبرع بالقلب لة يركب لة القلب الصناعي وهوا عبارة عن مضخة صغيرة تعمل مكان القلب مؤقتا لأنة من المعروف انة ليس هناك اقوى واصبر من ساعات العمل بالنسبة للقلب البشري نحمد الله على هذة النعمة 
الشاهد انة يتم نقل الطاقة للقلب الصناعي بهذة الطريقة الاسلكية والله اعلم وشكرا لكم وأسف جدا على الاطالة
اخوكم مستر محرك


----------



## semouss (16 مارس 2005)

الاخ العزيز الفكرة حلوة لكن اعتقد تنفيذها يحتاج نوع من الابحاث ؟
واذا كان الاتحاد السوفيتي كما قال احد الاخوة قامت بصولات وجولات في هذا المجال فهذا يوفر علينا الكثير من الوقت والجهد ؟

ولكني كمهندس كهرباء اعتقد ان الفكرة صعبة التنفيذ علي نطاق تجاري لان التيار الكهربائي محكوم بعدة امور اولهاالقدرة الكهربائية واخرها فرق الجهد؟


تحياتي لك وتذكر دائماً ان من سار علي الدرب وصل 
والله علي كل شي قدير


----------



## مهندس مصرى (16 مارس 2005)

*نبدأ من حيث ما انتهي الاخرون*

اعلم جيدا ان الاتحاد السوفيتى بدأ فى هذا الامر وتوقف وبحمد الله جمعت الابحاث والنتائج وشايف بعض الاراء المفيده اللى ممكن نعمل بيها حاجه اما على الجانب التجارى فده مش وقته خالص لان الموضوع كبير جدا وعندى له اقتراحات كتيره هنساعد بيها بعض ونعمل فريق عمل وان شاء الله يجى بالخير 
دى مقدمى عن الموضوع الروسى عن نقل الكهربا

The Need for a Wireless System of Energy Transmission

A great concern has been voiced in recent years over the extensive
use of energy, the limited supply of resources, and the pollution of
the environment from the use of present energy conversion systems.
Electrical power accounts for much of the energy consumed. Much of this
power is wasted during transmission from power plant generators to the
consumer. The resistance of the wire used in the electrical grid

distribution system causes a loss of 26-30% of the energy generated.
This loss implies that our present system of electrical distribution is
only 70-74% efficient.
A system of power distribution with little or no loss would conserve
energy. It would reduce pollution and expenses resulting from the need
to generate power to overcome and compensate for losses in the present
grid system.
The proposed project would demonstrate a method of energy
distribution calculated to be 90-94% efficient. An electrical
distribution system, based on this method would eliminate the need for
an inefficient, costly, and capital intensive grid of cables, towers,
and substations. The system would reduce the cost of electrical energy
used by the consumer and rid the landscape of wires, cables, and
transmission towers.
There are areas of the world where the need for electrical power
exists, yet there is no method for delivering power. Africa is in need
of power to run pumps to tap into the vast resources of water under the
Sahara Desert. Rural areas, such as those in China, require the
electrical power necessary to bring them into the 20th century and to
equal standing with western nations.
As first proposed by Buckminster Fuller, wireless transmission of
power would enable world wide distribution of off peak demand capacity.
This concept is based on the fact that some nations, especially the
United States, have the capacity to generate much more power than is
needed. This situation is accentuated at night. The greatest amount
of power used, the peak demand, is during the day. The extra power
available during the night could be sold to the side of the planet
where it is day time. Considering the huge capacity of power plants in
the United States, this system would provide a saleable product which
could do much to aid our balance of payments.


----------



## adam555 (18 مارس 2005)

I have another idea for that, I know that if you have a specific semiconductor of P type or N type, , if you apply a strobe light ( a light that turn on and off rapidly in high frequency, it creates a voltage difference arouind its sides. This could be done also for electric transfer. we have to mention that the voltage difference is just voltage drop NOT current flowing. The outside voltage this is basicly perfect for digital design where you don't need high power. 
I was thinking if this method is applied by sending waves to certain area (somewhere in the desert) and have this material developed somehow to produce higher voltage, it could simulate this material and produce electricity. Just another idea

By the way, the output voltage takes the shape as : voltage goes up high and then dropes exponentially until it disappears.


----------



## samool (19 مارس 2005)

*تفكير رائع*

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم انا سمعت بانو في شب من سوريا عندو برائت اختراع بهدا الاشي عبارة عن محول كهربا يوضع على ساعة الكهربا الرئيسية بالبيت وبوزع موجات كهربائيه يتم التقاطها عن طريق جهاز مستقبل يوضع على جهاز الكهربا المنزلي مثل (الثلاجه والتلفاز........)
بس كفكره حلوه كتير وياريت تقوم انتا بنفسك بتطوير هاي الفكره اكتر واكتر ........و بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## MZN (25 مارس 2005)

MZN قال:


> فكرة حلوة طبعا ..
> 
> انا سمعت انو في واحد عندنا بسوريا وتحديدا بدمشق .. قد اخترع طريقة لشحن البطاريات لاسلكيا .. عن طريق التحريض المغناطيسي ..
> 
> ...



شو عمنحكي من الصبح

وهذا تأكيد

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات
راجع شروط التسجيل في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

المشرف​


----------



## معاذ عبد الحى (28 مارس 2005)

الموضوع حلو زى ما كل اللى ردوا مدحوه والموضوع مش مستحيل لان العلماء بيحاولوا بجديه فى الموضوع ده وانا قرات قبل كده فى دوائر الراديو انه ممكن نعمل راديو بسيط بدون بطاريه اى والله بدون بطاريه ويكون مصدر الكهربا بيكون من الموجات نفسها وانا طبعا لم اجرب هذه الدائره
والشىء التانى اللى احب اتكلم عنه هو ان اخوانا بتوع اتصالات بيحاولوا يبعتوا الموجات حاليا على خطوط نقل الضغط العالى علشان يخلصوا من مشكله التداخل بين الضغط العالى والتردد العالى


----------



## الاشقر55 (28 مارس 2005)

السلام عليكم
ارى ان الموضوع اكثر من خيال وفكرة
وما وصل الانسان الى القمر الى بالفكره والحلموالخيال.
ولكن عندي سؤال للاخ المهندس المصري اوليس ااشعة الليزر ممكن ان تتحول الى طاقة
والطاقة تتحول الى كهرباء ,واظن ان الاشعة الليزرية تنقل هوائيا والسؤال ما المدى القصوي الذي ممكن لنا ان نرسل هذه الاشعة بالفضاء. واظن انه حل معقول وما علينا الى ان نبحث عن كيفية تطوير الليزر والتحكم فيه وهو سلاح ذو حدين والله اعلم 
والسلام


----------



## major59 (4 أبريل 2005)

*electricity in wireles*

Good Idea but imposible to implemnt and dangerous .
When transmitting high power by Radar for expample it is dangerous and can cause cancer.And yet this high power of radar not good enough to genrate much lights and frqueny has be very high meaning transmission problems.We have to remeber the media is wirless imposible...!

sorry


----------



## engineer student (3 مايو 2005)

فكره رائعه واعجبتني .. وبالعكس هذا دليل على بعد النظر وبعد التفكير لديك 

ولكن للأسف ماقدر افيدك كثير لاني طالب هندسه سنه اولى ولم ادخل بالتخصص حتى الآن ولكن ان شاء الله راح تكون الفكره هذي معاي وافكر فيها


----------



## بحور عين (14 مايو 2005)

*و انا كمان*

اخى المهندس المصرى
جزاكم الله خير 
هذة الفكرة انا كمان بحلم بيها و ان فى سنه 2 كليه وعى اتمام الاستعداد ان اساعدك ان شاء الله 
ممكن نبحث فى كتاب او على النت ايه اريك
اختك بحور 

************************
ييارب الحلم يتحقق و نعمل حاجه لالا سلام ولبلد

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات
راجع شروط التسجيل في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

المشرف​


----------



## مهندس مصرى (15 مايو 2005)

*مشكورين اخواننا المهندسين والمهندسات*

يا شباب انا شايف ان فى ناس بتمدح وناس على الحياد وناس بتشجع وناس سلبيه انا انشغلت عنكم لانى بعد للزواج بعد ايام وعندى لكم جديد فى الموضوع وان شاء الله يكون بادرة امل للجميع ويمكن ربنا ييسر ونعمل حاجه و احنا علينا العمل وربنا عليه الناتج (((وما رميت اذ رميت ولكن الله رمى ))) منا الجهد وعلى الله التكلان اعزرونى مش عارف ارد على التسائلات ولا الحوارات الجميله وشكرا للشباب على المشاركه 
انا فعلا سعيد بيكم وربنا يعز الامه بيكم وبشباب ميعرفشى المستحيل ولا الياس 
لما اخترعو المصباح كانو بلها عايشين فى الضلام مفيش حاجه بعيده على الله ولكن المهم فين الجهد والتوكل على الله اعنزر مره اخرى ولكن ان شاء الله بعد انتهائى من الزواج هحاول استسمح العروسه فى وت ادم لكم الفكره بطريقه علميه ووالعابة عندكم فى الحفلات والمسرات 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## alharith (15 مايو 2005)

why not nothing impossible in this world


----------



## مهاجر (15 مايو 2005)

*مبروك*

الأخ مهندس مصرى

مبروك الزواج مقدما ....  

وفقك الله وجمع بينكما في خير.....


----------



## م.الـحـربي (21 مايو 2005)

*ممكن المساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .....

اعتقد انه يمكن نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا من دون ابراج ، واعتقد ايضا انه اذا امكننا ذلك فانه يمكننا نقل الاجسام بسرعة الضوء واليكم هذا المقال الشيق :



قال تعالى : ( قَالَ الَّذِي عِندَهُ عِلْمٌ مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ ) قصة سليمان عليه السلام وبلقيس ملكة سبأ وموضوع نقل العرش لم يكن إلا ضربا من ضروب السحر فكيف يتمكن مخلوق من إحضار عرش ملكة سبأ في ذلك العصر من على بعد آلاف الكيلو مترات في جزء من ثانية أي قبل أن يرتد إلى سليمان طرفه ؟ ولكن العلم الحديث يخبرنا بأن هذا لا يتحتم أن يكون سحرا ! فحدوثه ممكن من الناحية العلمية أو على الأقل من الناحية النظرية بالنسبة لمقدرتنا في القرن العشرين . أما كيف يحدث ذلك فهذا هو موضوعـنا .. الطاقة والمادة صورتان مختلفتان لشيءٍ واحد , فالمادة يمكن أن تتحول إلى طاقة والطاقة إلى مادة وذلك حسب المعادلة المشهورة وقد نجح الإنسان في تحويل المادة إلى طاقة وذلك في المفاعلات الذرية التي تولد لنا الكهرباء ولو أن تحكمه في هذا التحويل لا يزال يمر بأدوار تحسين وتطوير , وكذلك فقد نجح الإنسان - ولو بدرجة أقل بكثير - من تحويل الطاقة إلى مادة وذلك في معجلات الجسيمات ( Particle accelerator ) ولو أن ذلك مازال يتم حتى الآن على مستوى الجسيمات . فتحول المادة إلى طاقة والطاقة إلى مادة أمر ممكن علميا وعمليا فالمادة والطاقة قرينان , ولا يعطل حدوث هذا التحول على نطاق واسع إلا صعوبة حدوثه والتحكم فيه تحت الظروف والإمكانيات العلمية والعملية الحالية , ولا شك أن التوصل إلى الطرق العلمية والوسائل العملية المناسبة لتحويل الطاقة إلى مادة والمادة إلى طاقة في سهولة ويسر يستدعي تقدما علميا وفنيا هائلين . فمستوى مقدرتنا العلمية والعملية حاليا في هذا الصدد ليس إلا كمستوى طفل يتعلم القرأة فإذا تمكن الإنسان في يوم من الأيام من التحويل السهل الميسور بين المادة والطاقة فسوف ينتج عن ذلك تغيرات جذرية بل وثورات ضخمة في نمط الحياة اليومي وأحد الأسباب أن الطاقة ممكن إرسالها بسرعة الضوء على موجات ميكرونية إلى أي مكان نريد , ثم نعود فنحولها إلى مادة ! وبذلك نستطيع أن نرسل أي جهاز أو حتى منزلا بأكمله إلى أي بقعة نختارها على الأرض أو حتى على القمر أو المريخ في خلال ثوان أو دقائق معدودة . والصعوبة الأساسية التي يراها الفيزيائيون لتحقيق هذا الحلم هي في ترتيب جزئيات أو ذرات المادة في الصورة الأصلية تماما , كل ذرة في مكانها الأول الذي شغلته قبل تحويلها إلى طاقة لتقوم بوظيفتها الأصلية . وهناك صعوبة أخرى هامة يعاني منها العلم الآن وهي كفاءة والتقاط الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية الحالية والتي لاتزيد على 60% وذلك لتبدد أكثرها في الجو كل هذا كان عرضا سريعا لموقف العلم وإمكانياته الحالية في تحويل المادة إلى طاقة والعكس .. فلنعد الآن لموضوع نقل عرش الملكة بلقيس , فالتفسير المنطقي لما قام به الذي عنده علم من الكتاب - سواء أكان انسي أو جني - حسب علمنا الحالي أنه قام أولا بتحويل عرش ملكة سبأ إلى نوع من الطاقة ليس من الضروري أن يكون في صورة طاقة حرارية مثل الطاقة التي نحصل عليها من المفاعلات الذرية الحالية ذات الكفاءة المنخفضة , ولكن طاقة تشبه الطاقة الكهربائية أو الضوئية يمكن إرسالها بواسطة الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية . والخطوة الثانية هي أنه قام بإرسال هذه الطاقة من سبأ إلى ملك سليمان , ولأن سرعة انتشار الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية هي نفس سرعة انتشار الضوء أي 300000 كم - ثانية فزمن وصولها عند سليمان ثلاثة آلاف كيلوا مترا .. والخطوة الثالثة والأخيرة أنه حول هذه الطاقة عند وصولها إلى مادة مرة أخرى في نفس الصورة التي كانت عليها أي أن كل جزئ وكل ذرة رجعت إلى مكانها الأول !. إن إنسان القرن العشرين ليعجز عن القيام بما قام به هذا الذي عنده علم من الكتاب منذ أكثر من ألفي عام . فمقدرة الإنسان الحالي لا تتعدى محاولة تفسير فهم ماحدث . فما نجح فيه إنسان القرن العشرين هو تحويل جزء من مادة العناصر الثقيلة مثل اليورانيوم إلى طاقة بواسطة الانشطار في ذرات هذه العناصر . أما التفاعلات النووية الأخري التي تتم بتلاحم ذرات العناصر الخفيفة مثل الهيدروجين والهليوم والتي تولد طاقات الشمس والنجوم فلم يستطع الإنسان حتى الآن التحكم فيها . وحتى إذا نجح الإنسان في التحكم في طاقة التلاحم الذري , لا تزال الطاقة المتولدة في صورة بدائية يصعب إرسالها مسافات طويلة بدون تبديد الشطر الأكبر منها . فتحويل المادة إلى موجات ميكرونية يتم حاليا بالطريقة البشرية في صورة بدائية تستلزم تحويل المادة إلى طاقة حرارية ثم إلى طاقة ميكانيكية ثم إلى طاقة كهربائية وأخيرا إرسالها على موجات ميكرونية . ولهذا السبب نجد أن الشطر الأكبر من المادة التي بدأنا بها تبددت خلال هذه التحويلات ولا يبقى إلا جزء صغير نستطيع إرساله عن طريق الموجات الميكرونية . فكفاءة تحويل المادة إلى طاقة حرارية ثم إلى طاقة ميكانية ثم إلى طاقة كهربائية لن يزيد عن عشرين في المائة 20 % حتى إذا تجاوزنا عن الضعف التكنولوجي الحالي في تحويل اليورانيوم إلى طاقة فالذي يتحول إلى طاقة هو جزء صغير من كتلة اليورانيوم أما الشطر الأكبر فيظل في الوقود النووي يشع طاقته على مدى آلاف وملايين السنيين متحولا إلى عناصر أخرى تنتهى بالرصاص . وليس هذا بمنتهى القصد ! ففي الطرف الأخر يجب التقاط وتجميع هذه الموجات ثم إعادة تحويلها إلى طاقة ثم إلى مادة كل جزئ وكل ذرة وكل جسيم إلى نفس المكان الأصلي , وكفاءة تجميع هذه الأشعة الآن وتحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية في نفس الصورة التي ارسلت بها قد لا تزيد عن 50 % أي أنه ما تبقى من المادة الأصلية حتى الآن بعد تحويلها من مادة إلى طاقة وإرسالها عن طريق الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية المكرونية واستقبالها وتحويلها مرة أخرى إلى طاقة هو 10 % وذلك قبل أن نقوم بالخطوة النهائية وهي تحويل هذه الطاقة إلى مادة وهذه الخطوة الأخيرة - أي تحويل هذه الطاقة إلى مادة في صورتها الأولى - هو ما يعجز عنه حتى الآن إنسان القرن العشرين ولذلك فنحن لا ندري كفاءة إتمام هذه الخطوة الأخيرة وإذا فرضنا أنه تحت أفضل الظروف تمكن الإنسان من تحويل 50 % من هذه الطاقة المتبقية إلى مادة فالذي سوف نحصل عليه هو أقل من 5% من المادة التي بدأنا بها ومعنى ذلك أننا إذا بدأنا بعرش الملكة بلقيس وحولناه بطريقة ما إلى طاقة وأرسلنا هذه الطاقة على موجات ميكرونية , ثم استقبلنا هذه الموجات وحولناها إلى طاقة مرة أخرى أو إلى مادة فلن نجد لدينا أكثر من 5% من عرش الملكة بلقيس وأما الباقي فقد تبدد خلال هذه التحويلات العديدة نظرا للكفاءات الرديئة لهذه العمليات , وهذه الــ 5% من المادة الأصلية لن تكفي لبناء جزء صغير من عرشها مثل رجل أو يد كرسي عرش الملكة . إن الآيات القرأنية لا تحدد شخصية هذا الذي كان ( عنده علم من الكتاب ) هل كان انسيا أم جنيا ! وقد ذكر في كثير من التفاسير أن الذي قام بنقل عرش بلقيس هو من الإنس ويدعى آصف بن برخياء , ونحن نرجح أن الذي قام بهذا العمل هو عفريت آخر من الجن , فاحتمال وجود إنسان في هذا العصر على هذه الدرجة الرفيعة من العلم والمعرفة هو إحتمال جد ضئيل . فقد نجح هذا الجني في تحويل عرش بلقيس إلى طاقة ثم إرساله مسافة آلاف الكيلو مترات ثم إعادة تحويله إلى صورته الأصلية من مادة تماما كما كان في أقل من ثانية , أو حتى في عدة ثوان إذا اعتبرنا عرض الجني الأول الذي أبدى استعداده لإحضار العرش قبل أن يقوم سليمان عليه السلام من كرسية . فمستوى معرفة وقدرة أي من الجنيين الأول والثاني منذ نيف وألفي عام لأرفع بكثير من مستوى المعرفة والقدرة الفنية والعلمية التي وصل إليها إنسان القرن العشرين . 
المصدر " آيات قرآنية في مشكاة العلم " د . يحيى المحجرى


----------



## sayed1975 (21 مايو 2005)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم على هذا المقال


----------



## mohamed_ali393 (25 مايو 2005)

الف مليون شكر اخى الكريم م . الحربـــــــــــــــــــــى
على هذا المجهود الرائع
وسلام من الله عليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## م. الغريب (25 مايو 2005)

*أول مشاركة... أتمنى أن تعجبكم.*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

بالصدفة وأول ما اشتركت في هذا المنتدى المبارك إن شاء الله وقعت عيني على المقال الذي تمنيت أن يكتب فيه أحد غيري. والحمد لله وجدت ضالتي.

في السنة الثالثة في الجامعة قبل سنتين، وفي مادة كانت تسمى "الإنجليزية التقنية" تعلم كيفية عمل البحوث والقواعد العلمية لذلك (سأمدكم إن شاء الله بم خلصت إليه من هذه المادة قريباً). كان لابد من الإتيان بفكرة جديدة لدراستها. وقد وقعت في بالي فكرة الكهرباء اللاسلكية كفكرة لم تخطر ببال أحد من قبل. وطرحت الفكرة على المحاضر الذي أعجب بها. وبدأت في دراسة الموضوع والبحث عن المصادر له القديمة والحديثة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر وقد خلصت إلى بحث أسأل الله أن يكون فيه شيء من الصواب. 
والحمد لله وفقت في عرض البحث رغم معارضة غالبية دكاترة القسم للموضوع من أساسه واعتبروني "...." عدا دكتور واحد كان يؤمن بفكرة wire free world. وقد شجعني كثيراً. 

اسم البحث: 
Wireless Electricity: Our future or not?! 

إذا كانت لديكم الرغبة في الاطلاع على البحث فسوف أضعه لكم في المنتدى مع أهم ماخلصت إليه. 

أأسف على الإطالة ولكم مني السلام.
م. الغريب


----------



## Eng. Ahmed (27 مايو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقد ان الموضوع جدير بالاهتمام وحسب وجهة نظري الحل يكمن في استخدام اشعة الليزر , حيث عند حصولنا على طاقة عالية منها تستطيع حمل الطاقة.شكرا


----------



## gazi (28 مايو 2005)

أشكرك يا الحربي على اثراء الموضوع وعلى مداخلاتك الاكثر من رائعة ،، كثر الله من امثالك




م. الغريب قال:


> إذا كانت لديكم الرغبة في الاطلاع على البحث فسوف أضعه لكم في المنتدى مع أهم ماخلصت إليه.


أخي الفاضل براحتك وعلى كيفك ما راح أحد يغصبك!!!

أتغشمر معاك

بكل تأكيد ان وضعت بحثك هنا فسويت خير راح يدعولك الشباب


----------



## Taghian (28 مايو 2005)

جميل جدا التحدث عن نقل الكهرباء لا سلكيا ولكن هذا الموضوع يحياج الى ابحاث كثيرة فى هذا المجال وكم كان جميلا عدم الياس من عدم امكانية ذلك وذلك لان كل الابحاث كانت فىالبداية امور لا يمكن ان يصدقها العقل الحديث فى العالم الان عن تقليل لافواقد فى عمليات النقل الكهربائية مثل استخدام المواد الفائقة التوصيل(super conductor )


----------



## م. الغريب (30 مايو 2005)

*بشأن البحث*

السلام عليكم

لم استطع وضع البحث في المرفقات لكبر حجمه ولم أستطع وضعه في مركز التحميل لأنه يحتاج إلى 25 مشاركة.
سأحاول وضعه في مكان آخر إن شاء الله


----------



## بحور عين (14 يونيو 2005)

*البحث*

السلام عليكم 
ايه الاخبار و البحث دة عن الكهرباء الالاسلكيه اكيد مش صح و لا ايه 
يعنى باذن الله حينفع


----------



## أ ب ج د (22 يوليو 2005)

فكرة جيدة نقل الكهرباء بالاسلكى بدون كابلات ولا ابراج 

يعني كان نفتك من المحول ألي يم بيتنا الجديد ويم بيتنا القديم


----------



## aamirali (11 أغسطس 2005)

على العموم الموضوع مهم, بس لازم يكون في تدعيم للكلام النظري دا بي الدليل العلمي والبرهان, فياريت لو عندك أي دليل أو تجارب اتعملت في الخارج في هذا المجال تمدنا بيها حتى تعم الفائدة.
وأكرر أنو الفكرة تستاهل المزيد من الاهتمام و البحث.
شكرآ.


----------



## omdawebs (21 نوفمبر 2005)

يجب التنبة لان زيادة التردد (الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية) الي حد كبير يسبب امراضا قاتلة للانسان ، ويمكنك من ملاحظة ذلك في الهجمة القائمة علي الجوال علما بان ترددات الجوال ذات طاقة اقل وبشلك كبيييييير من الطاقة التي تريد نقلها لاسلكيا مما يجعل نقل الطاعة لاسلكيا لتشغيل الشاشة التي تقراء منها هذه الكلمات اشبه بالمستحيل نظرا للاضرار الكبيرة التي تنجم عن ذلك ، وبالمناسبة ، نظريا وعمليا ، يمكن نقل الطاقة الكهربائية علي شكل موجات كهرومغناطيسية لمدي قصير بقدرات عالية


----------



## مهندس مصرى (2 ديسمبر 2005)

*عدنا*

السلام عليكم 
كيف حال الاخوه والاخوات


----------



## م: أبو طارق (3 ديسمبر 2005)

اخي الكريم الموضوع جد خطير فهل لو تم هذا الحلم ونفذ هل سيكون مثل اشارات البرق والصواعق حيث انها موجات كهربائية ولكن لها اثار مدمرة على المنشآت ولذا يلزمنا عمل حمايات ضد الصواعق ام سيكون هناك حلول اخرى نتمنى التوفيق لكم .


----------



## plaingroom (5 ديسمبر 2005)

انها ليست بالعملية الصعبة لكن المشكلة في حجم ال power المنقول ، لنفهم الموضوع اكتر فاننا نحتاج الى موجتين واحدة تكون حامل للاشارة و الاخرى تكون هي ال power المنقولة ، اي المحمولة على اشارة الحامل ، و علينا الاخذ بالحساب ان اشارة أي ال power ستكون قيمتها اقل من قيمة اشارة الحامل او تكون قيمة الpower هي قسمة ثابتة، و مع ذلك السؤال هو ما هو تأثير العامل البيئي في عملية النقل ، لنأخذ بالعلم ان الpower =V*I*cos angle و هذا يعني تغير قيمة الزاوية بتغير الحرارة .


----------



## mansourqudwah (7 ديسمبر 2005)

الســلام عليكــم،،،
طموح جميل وأفكار طيبة، ولكن إخواني هدا الكلام مستحيل بأي حال من الأحوال...
لأننا نتكلم عن نقل قدرة ليست بقليلة عبر الهواء، وهدا من دوره خلق الكثير من المشاكل التي لا تعد ولاتحصى، ومن أولها أن هدا سوف يسبب تأيين الجو مما له أثر سلبي كبير على صحة الإنسان وسوف يكون السبب الرئيسي للإصابة بأمراض السرطان المختلفة، ونحن نعلم هدا جيداً من الأضرار التي تسببها خطوط نقل الضغط المرتفع فما بالكم بنقل الكهرباء كلياً بالهواء؟؟؟
كما وأن نقل الكهرباء على شكل موجات سوف يسبب حتماً عائقاً كبيراً أمام موجات الاتصالات اللاسلكية على مختلف أغراضها مما يعرف باسم Interference.
وفي النهاية فإن نقل الكهرباء بالطرق الحالية من خلال كوابل وموصلات لهو أضمن وأأمن طريقة إلى حين ظهور وسط مناسب لنقل الكهرباء عوضاً عن فكرة الهواء والموجات اللاسلكية...
ولكم جزيل الشكر.
م.منصور القدوة - غزة


----------



## Eng. Ahmed said (4 يناير 2006)

*ask*

the voltage is 500kv along the (Tline
how the is the power is transmitted as voltage diff is zero


----------



## mansourqudwah (4 يناير 2006)

الســلام عليكــم،،،

أخي العزيز أحمد السيــد أرجو منك أن تقوم بصياغة سؤالك مجدداً حيث أنني لم أفهم ما تقصده فهناك أخطاء لغوية كثيرة، وأرى أنه من الأفضل أن تكتب السؤال بالعربية إن لم تستطع كتابته بالإنجليزية بشكل صحيح.

وشكــراً...


----------



## الرئيس (4 يناير 2006)

لك شكرا يا ايها المهندس الذي يعرض الفكرة بشكل جيد جدا ومتواضع الهم زده علما


----------



## ابو علأ (25 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز
الخطر في عجزنا 
المشكلة في هذا الموضوع كانت فقط بطول الموجة حيث لا تسبب شوي الطائر اذا مرى من بين هذه الأمواج اخيرااحد المهنسين الإيرانيين وجد حلا وباعه بكذا ملييون دلار على شركة سوني اريكسون


----------



## mawkly (25 مايو 2006)

*هذا الموضوع متحقق فعليا*

كم راودتني هذه الفكرة حتى وجدتها متحققة فعليا وذلك في الملصقات التي تضيء عندما تتحدث في الموبايل وعندي بعض الأفكار لذالك وانا من مصر زايك ياعم ولوعايز نتواصل فكريا وعمليا مع بعض ابعتلي رسايل على إميلي ولو معرفتش ابعتها في البريد بتاعي في الملتقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:55:


----------



## الرائد99 (31 مايو 2006)

ما تتحدث عنه أخي الكريم هو من المستحيلات حتى هذه الحظة ...

وذلك لأنه بمجرد وصولنا لهذه التقنية هذا يعني أننا توصلنا إلى تحويل الطاقة إلى موجة والتالي يمكننا تحويل أي مادة إلى طاقة وبالتالي يمكننا صنع الفاكس البشري ومعلوم أن هذا ممكن نظريا لو أطلقنا
هذا الجسد بسرعة الضوء وهو الشيء الذي مازال مستحيلا حتى هذا الحين.


----------



## محمد عيدان (23 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا موضوع جيد و ممكن 
نستطيع ان نحول الكهرباء الى موجة كهرومغناطيسية و نرسلهة الى اي مكان نحتاجة 
و لكن المشكلة هي كيفية الحفاظ على هذي الطاقة من التشتش و الامتصاص في طريقهة للوصول الى المستهلك و كيفية ضمان وصولها للمستهلك 
ممكن نحولها الى اشعة ليزر او اي موجة ذات اتجاهية عالية و موجة مكثفة لضمان وصول الطاقة 
ممكن نستفاد من فكرة الرعد 
يعني كيف الرعد ينتقل من السماء الى الارض 
بس يكون مسيطر عليه


----------



## فيفيان عبد (11 فبراير 2010)

ياريت الموضوع دا يتحقق لانه هو مشروعى وبشتغل فيه


----------



## ricielectric (11 فبراير 2010)

*Wireless electrical power*

I did post some information for some time about this subject , please check the link and let me know if you need more information 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156735.html


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (17 فبراير 2010)

قرأت الصفحات الخمس وكل الردود وارى انها احلام مؤذية او صعبة التحقيق والافضل من ذلك التفكير بصناعة مولد بسيط رخيص خفيف ذات قدرات هائلة واقتصادي وصديق للبيئة يوضع في يد كل مستخدم منزل كان او مصنع او شخص ولا حاجة بعد ذلك الى كل هذه الافكار والكيبلات والاسلاك وتوربينات ومحطات التوليد . والله الموفق


----------



## ricielectric (18 فبراير 2010)

THIS IS NOT A DREAM 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O44WM1Q9H8


----------

